# how/when to bath puppy



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

[glow=red,2,300]*Our new guy Vino sure does smell. Now if its due to where he came from or just being a puppy he needs a bath. We have tried a wet washcloth but it didnt help much. He is 7 weeks old. Can we bath him? Do we use diluted shampoo? *[/glow]


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I gave Kobi a bath when he was younger because he had gone potty in his kennel and smelled like he had been laying in it. I just used warm water and nothing else... it seemed to work fine. He is 21 weeks now and so far that was his only bath. I would try warm water if you think that might take car of it


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I have given Axel (11 weeks old) 2 baths since getting him from the breeder. Once because he smelled like the breeders farm, and once because he peed in his kennel over night. I bought a puppy shampoo from the pet store that they recommended (not very strong and puppy safe for their eyes). People say that you should not bathe Vizslas very much because they are skin sensitive (not much fur), and it drys out their skin. vizsla's are naturally clean dogs for the most part, unless they go exploring in area's that are not very pleasent!!


----------



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

i just didnt know if he was too young thats all. We tried some warm water and it seemed to work great, thanks


----------



## Keneomac (Oct 12, 2010)

We started giving Darwin bath's at a young age, I think around 12 weeks and I am glad we did. He doesn't love the tub, but he is fine with taking a bath now because we made it super fun! I would also introduce them to the idea of a showerhead if you have the kind you can hold. It make it so much easier. Darwin knows if he stays still while I spray him down to rinse him off he gets a large treat!


----------



## JillandDan (Sep 8, 2010)

We have bathed Holley 3 times since we have had her. First was the day we brought her home because when we picked her up at the breeder's she was running around with the horses and all that they leave behind. Next was due to her having her only accident ever in her crate. The last one was due to our dog park at the apartment. She came home with green pads (chemical color green even though they say there are never any chemicals used). We did this for her safety more then anything. She is a very clean dog on her own though so it has been a while. We tried to introduce the shower head to Holley but she is still leary. It makes bathing so much easier for us though.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Try to make it fun. Baby shampoo will do and you can dilute. We usually only bath Copper when he comes home full of dog slobber or has been out in the muck.


----------

